# Where to buy flower seeds and bulbs?



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm really starting to get into buying some bulbs and seeds once I started cleaning my beds.

I am looking into getting marigold seeds and any recommended for spring/,summer flowers and bulbs for the fall - including dahlias and tulips for next year..

I'm in CT and looking or any local or internet based company which people have tried. I know costco Carrie's a decent variety as well but looking for what peoples experience has been..


----------



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

For bulbs, I would suggest looking into www.colorblends.com. I have heard good things about their bulbs and I plan on ordering from them this fall.

For seeds, I would suggest www.gurneys.com. We have ordered vegetable seeds from them in the past, and it looks like they have a good selection of flower seeds.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Holtz said:


> For bulbs, I would suggest looking into www.colorblends.com. I have heard good things about their bulbs and I plan on ordering from them this fall.
> 
> For seeds, I would suggest www.gurneys.com. We have ordered vegetable seeds from them in the past, and it looks like they have a good selection of flower seeds.


I second colorblends for fall planted bulbs. I haven't found anything even close to the quality, selection and value they offer. Best is they are in your home state, down in Bridgeport. They have an impressive display garden that should be in full bloom pretty soon, but unfortunately most will not get to enjoy it this year bc of this damn virus.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/colorblendshouseandspringgarden/photos/?ref=page_internal

Marigolds, you probably want to start inside now if you were growing from seed. You could start them directly outside, but it may take a while for them to finish. You can buy plugs pretty cheap at any big box or garden center and transplant them. They should be in stock in a month or so. Just fyi merigolds are annuals so would not come back next year, but you might know that already.

Regardless to answer your question, I like https://www.johnnyseeds.com/, and https://www.myseedneeds.com/


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@Holtz thank you for the suggestions.

@gm560 thank you for the detailed response. I have only heard great things about color blends which is great and yes I did check up on their location and hopefully I can just drive and pick up stuff from them which is great.

I will def see if I can attend the display garden by that time.

As for the marigolds yes I did realise they are annuals but I just have a sentimental value for them so I don't mind buying every year or so besides seeds aren't that expensive.

I might but the seeds and plant them in a few weeks in some pots and see how they end up looking and go from there!!


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi UTS,

I found shopping around in the fall great deals on daffodils and tulips at Home Despot or Lowe's. A couple years ago I think something like 50 bulbs at $10 in November - pretty late but got them into the ground quick and most came up. Still coming up, they are popping everywhere.

Walmart had Gladiolus 100 bulbs for $20 a couple years ago in the spring. In zone 5A need to dig them up each year but they are spectacular. You can plant then now.

I did marigolds from a package of seeds one year but they were very long, 18-24" high I recall. The dwarf marigolds from Lowe's are cheap in the little starter tray, then collect the seeds and start new the next year.

Never overlook the discount section, lots of great stuff, just takes more attention to resuscitate.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

I ordered a bunch of Dahlia tubers from brecks.com. I havent planted yet, but feeling the bag the tubers seem like they are huge compared to ones I bought in store locally


----------

